# Suche: Mehrere .doc- und .jpg-Dateien zu einer .pdf zusammenfügen



## Wannseesprinter (21. Januar 2010)

*Suche: Mehrere .doc- und .jpg-Dateien zu einer .pdf zusammenfügen*

Hallo zusammen,

kurz und knapp:

Ich habe einige .doc- und eine Hand voll .jpg-Dateien vorliegen, die ich gerne zu einer einzigen .pdf zusammenfügen würde. Beispiel: Das Bewerbungsschreiben und der Lebenslauf liegen als .doc vor. Das Arbeitszeugnis und ein Zertifikat liegen als .jpg auf der Festplatte.

Gibt es dafür ein halbwegs brauchbares und vor allem kostenloses Programm?

Danke im Voraus für eure Mühe.

Beste Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Mehrere .doc- und .jpg-Dateien zu einer .pdf zusammenfügen*

Sämtliche Programme die ich kenne kosten Geld. Mein Vorschlag: Pack alles in ein Dokument und drucke es dann in ein PDF Dokument.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Mehrere .doc- und .jpg-Dateien zu einer .pdf zusammenfügen*

Jep, genau.
Es gibt für Office Word ein plugin womit man datein als pdf speichern kann 

Ich begebe mich eben auf die suche ^^

//edit
da isses ja


----------



## mattinator (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Mehrere .doc- und .jpg-Dateien zu einer .pdf zusammenfügen*

Kannst mal schauen, ob die (MS-?) doc-Datein im aktuellen OpenOffice.org (3.1.1) Writer ordentlich angezeigt werden. Die jpg-Dateien kanns Du als Grafik einfügen. Und dann wählst Du über das Menü Datei->Exportieren als PDF...
Alternativ kannst Du die Daten auch wie oben beschrieben  in ein MS Word Dokument einfügen und nach Installation freien PDFCreator (pdfforge.org | The free PDF Creator and Converter) über den erstellten Drucker PDFCreator in eine pdf-Datei "drucken".

Wie ich gerade gesehen habe, brauchst Du die Dateien für den PDFCreator gar nicht vorher zusammenfügen. Es gibt im Ausgabe-Dialog des PDFCreators einen Button "Warten - Sammeln", über den Du eine Warteschlange aufbauen, alle Jobs zusammenfügen und das Ergebnis in die PDF-Datei ausgeben kannst.


----------



## knuffbiber (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Mehrere .doc- und .jpg-Dateien zu einer .pdf zusammenfügen*

Alternative: Bullzip PDF printer. Kostenlos+schlank und viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche: Mehrere .doc- und .jpg-Dateien zu einer .pdf zusammenfügen*

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank euch allen! Ich denke, der PDF-Creator ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Heutzutage wird erwartet, per E-Mail (für Faule) ein Dokument für wichtige Unterlagen zu verschicken, weswegen dort mir noch der Schuh drückte.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Erik Blau (24. November 2010)

*AW: Suche: Mehrere .doc- und .jpg-Dateien zu einer .pdf zusammenfügen*

Ich hab nach der folgenden Anleitung meien ca. 500 jpg-Dateien zu einer PDF zusammengefügt. 
Guck mal: 
Tipps: Wie mehrere JPGs zu einer PDF zusammenfügen/vereinigen/zusammenführen


----------

